# (WA) Introducing GMHR The Sagacious Ground Force QFTR MH



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

*(WA) Introducing NMH GMHR The Sagacious Ground Force QFTR MH*

WA: Labrador Retriever at stud for a fee of $1000 to Master level or above. Frozen semen available. Hips - Good, Elbows - normal, EIC & CNM clear, Cerf clear. Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=77601

Other info at http://www.sagaciouskennel.com/


----------

